# Sophia Loren Portrait



## Ernest Scribbler

I started this Portrait this week. I'm having a bit of trouble with this as the paper has more tooth to it than the Audrey Hepburn and Marilyn portraits. I'll stick with it though and maybe learn something. My next portrait will be on nice smooth Bristol board.


----------



## Jeff

looking good earnest - shes always been one hot lady. - even in grumpier old men! youve nailed her so far.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks Jeff, I really appreciate your comment. Yep, she is one hot lady and looking at her image certainly takes the grumpiness out of me!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Sophia update.*

I got back to Sophia today, I've been doing a little bit at a time with this one. I was almost frightened of doing the hair, but it seems to be coming together ok.
I had a shock earlier and this is a tip to others when drawing with graphite - although I am using a sheet of card to rest my hand on so I don't smudge the picture, the card was picking up graphite from the picture, as I was moving the card around it was depositing the graphite back on to the paper surface which made a right mess. Luckily lots of dabbing with Blu-tack came to my rescue and enabled me to clean up the mess!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Ms Loren*

I thought I would load up the gradual realization of Ms Loren's Portrait.


----------

